# Verbindung: backing - fliegenschnur



## Nelson (14. April 2007)

einen wunderschönen guten tag !!

oooooohhr man!!!!! wie ging nochmal die technik indem man mit nagellackentfernen den mantel der flugschnur entfernt. ich meine wie lange muss ich die flugschnur in den nagellackentfernen legen??? hab mich schon dumm und dämlich gesucht und nichts gefunden , weiss aber das es mal hier ein thema dazu gab - ich glaube auch mit bildern - war irgendwo hin verlinkt. könnt ihr mir helfen???

tight lines jungs !!!!!

...und mädels :q


----------



## tuscha108 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Verbindung: backing - fliegenschnur*

http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten/nagelknoten.htm

vielleicht suchst du sowas

MFG Tuscha108


----------



## Angelmann (14. April 2007)

*AW: Verbindung: backing - fliegenschnur*

Guck mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88634&highlight=loops


----------



## Raabiat (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verbindung: backing - fliegenschnur*

also wenn ich richtig verstanden hab verbindet man backing mit fliegenschnur genauso wie fliegenschnur mit vorfach?

dann mach ich heute mal folgends: Backing drauf.....nagelknoten zur Fliegenschnur......fliegenschnur drauf....nagelknoten zu nem vorfach......|kopfkrat oder?


----------



## Uwe_H (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verbindung: backing - fliegenschnur*

Rein prinzipiell kannst du das so machen, nur wenn du mal den Butt deines Vorfaches wechseln musst geht dir jedes Mal ein Stückchen der Flugschnur verloren. 

Es empfiehlt sich das Vorfach an einem Loop zu befestigen. Dazu kannst du die fertiegen Geflechtschlaufen nutzen (Loop-on-Junction) oder du baust dir in deine Flugschnur selbst eine Schlaufe rein. Das wurde alles hier im Board schon mehrfach geschrieben.

Oder du erkundigst dich hier: http://www.zweihandfischer.de/Schlaufen.html


----------



## Raabiat (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verbindung: backing - fliegenschnur*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Rein prinzipiell kannst du das so machen, nur wenn du mal den Butt deines Vorfaches wechseln musst geht dir jedes Mal ein Stückchen der Flugschnur verloren.
> 
> Es empfiehlt sich das Vorfach an einem Loop zu befestigen. Dazu kannst du die fertiegen Geflechtschlaufen nutzen (Loop-on-Junction) oder du baust dir in deine Flugschnur selbst eine Schlaufe rein. Das wurde alles hier im Board schon mehrfach geschrieben.
> 
> Oder du erkundigst dich hier: http://www.zweihandfischer.de/Schlaufen.html



hallo uwe...
danke für die fixe antwort!

hab schon reichlich gelesen zum thema schlaufen machen etc. ich glaub ich lass mir die tage mal von nem bekannten ein paar tricks und kniffe zeigen und ein paar tipps geben...
aber das werd ich dann mal berücksichtigen.....
gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ein lexikon wo man sich die ganzen begriffe mal anschauen kann?? Butt (gesprochen Batt??) und Schussköpfe sagen mir nämlich immer nicht so viel....

danke nochmal....vielleicht entwickelt sich mein anfängliches interesse ja zu einer Ldeidenschaft für die Fliegenfischerei #h


----------



## fly-martin (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verbindung: backing - fliegenschnur*

Hallo

Wir haben bei unserem Fliegenfischerseminar erstmal alle Fliegenschnüre mit geschmolzenen Schlaufen versehen .... auf beiden Seiten!!

Bei der Überprüfung hat sich ein richtig dicker Nagelknoten Wulst ergeben .... und den wollten wir nicht ( lief sehr schlecht durch die Ringe ).

Also haben wir - wie in einige Publikationen beschrieben - mit Hilfe eines durchsichtigen Schrumpfschlauches die bei einer Schlaufe nebeneinander liegenden Schnurstücke erhitzt und verschmolzen.

Es war die homogenste Verbindung die ich bisher gesehen habe - und äußerst haltbar!

 So ähnlich wurde es hier beschrieben


----------



## salzi (6. August 2007)

*AW: Verbindung: backing - fliegenschnur*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch gerade dabei mit dem "Welded Loop" herum zu experimentieren, nachdem Martin mir es gezeigt hat. Bei der Recherche bin ich noch auf folgende Anleitungen gestoßen:

http://flyforums.proboards53.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=tackletalk&thread=1144610002&page=1#1144610002

http://forums.kifaru.net/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showthreaded&Number=101214&page=1&PHPSESSID=262a7e52434356c46604fbf8007da4c1

Interessant ist die erste Methode bei der ein Bügeleisen auf einer Sperrholzunterlage verwendet wird.


----------



## kea (6. August 2007)

*AW: Verbindung: backing - fliegenschnur*

Das Coating entferne ich mit einem Stück Mono. Der Nagellackentferner (bzw. Aceton) greift auch etwas die Seele an, bzw. löst das Coating weiter an, als gewünscht. Einfach eine Schlaufe ins Mono legen, über das Coating ziehen und dann feste abziehen. Geht mit allen Klassen von Flugschnüren. Danach gibt es dann mehrere Möglichkeiten, eine saubere Schlaufe zu bilden. Bei Flugschüren der Klasse 8 und höher nehme ich eine Perlnadel und ziehe die Selle durch sich selber ca. 3cm zurück. Diese Schlaufe hält selbst Lachse und dicke Köhler locker aus.  Um den Übergang von der Selle zum Coating etwas gleitender zu machen bilde ich mit Loon UV Knot sense einen Übergang. Bei kleineren Schnurklassen reicht ein Perfektion Loop der direkt hinter dem Ende des Coatings gebunden wird und mit UV Kleber ebenfalls eingeebnet wird. Alternativ kann man auch eine Schlaufe in die Seele legen und mit Dynema Bindeseite abbinden. Letzte Möglichkeit: die Seele direkt ins Backing ziehen.
Von Loops bin ich wieder weg. Erstens rattern die durch die Ringe, zweitens tragen sie viel zu dick auf und drittens gehen die Hülsen trotz Sekundekleber in Laufe der Zeit kaputt.
Schweissen ist m.E. überhaupt keine Alternative denn: es wird nur das Coating miteinander verschweisst. Die Seele wird nicht verbunden. Das Coating wird aber an so engen Knickstellen schnell spröde und löst sich ab. Weiterhin ist mit der Feuerzeug bzw. Bügeleisenmethode keine Temperaturhomogenität gegeben, damit das Coating gleichmässig über die Länge verschweisst wird. Es bilden sich manchmal Blasen bzw. Stücke, die nicht verschmolzen sind oder zu heiss geworden sind.
Klar: Schweissen und Loops sind ja so toll einfach. ABER jeder Fischer muss sowieso ein paar Kniten kennen und die anderen Methoden sind billiger, einfacher und wesentlich stabiler. Wer schon mal einen Loop langsam von der Leine hat ziehen gesehen, wenn ein schöner 90er Zander an der Schnur zieht, der will nie wieder so einen Fisch verlieren. Ebenso haben sich schon geschweisste Loops mit einem netten Knall aufgelöst. Sowas ist bei meinen Knoten aber noch nie passiert.


----------



## salzi (7. August 2007)

*AW: Verbindung: backing - fliegenschnur*

Hi kea,

inzwischen rüsten auch einige Hersteller (Orvis, RIO) ihre Schnüre mit "Welded Loops" aus. Die Tragkraft sollte also kein Problem sein.

Hier noch ein Link mit einer bebilderten Anleitung:

http://www.monic.com/weldedloopsB.htm


----------



## kea (7. August 2007)

*AW: Verbindung: backing - fliegenschnur*

Wobei die wohl kaum mit einem Feuerzeug arbeiten 
Shimano hat sowas auch drann, hielt bei mir aber nicht sehr lange, sondern bröselte auseinander, nach dem das Coating an der Schlaufe gebrochen ist.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (7. August 2007)

*AW: Verbindung: backing - fliegenschnur*

Ich löse das Coating ab und vernähe die Seele zu einem Loop. Das ganze wird mit Bindefaden noch schön harmonisch abgewickelt und dann mit Aquasure versiegelt.

Da ich aber zumeist mit Climaxschnüren fische stellt sich die Frage aber nie, da diese schon Loops haben. Dort ist auch das Coating verschweißt und hält jeden Fisch. Auch zeigt es nach langen Einsatz keine Auflöseerscheinung.


----------

